# minnie or mickey mouse knitting pattern



## nov2005 (Jan 22, 2013)

Hi there
My 3 year old wants me to knit her a minnie mouse and I cant get a pattern anywhere for knitting lots for crochet though.
I do not crochet.I saw your one on the net.

Many thanks
Ger


----------



## Sitnandknitn (Sep 11, 2012)

Here is a site that sells the knitted kits.

http://91.146.106.107/Departments/Other-Crafts/Knitting/Knitting-Kits/Vervaco-Knitting-Kits.aspx


----------



## nov2005 (Jan 22, 2013)

Thanks for the link they are lovely but a bit pricey.
I have enough yarn just need pattern


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

Here is one on Ebay - could not find a fr
http://www.ebay.com/itm/KNITTING-PATTERN-DOLL-TOY-MICKEY-MOUSE-78-/300849689958?pt=AU_Knitting&hash=item460c09f566


----------



## nov2005 (Jan 22, 2013)

Thanks thats a nice one


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

Do you read graphs? Here are free Disney graphs if you can 
get creative and make shaped pillow dolls or something. Good luck! 
http://www.breienmetplezier.nl/Breipatronen/disney.htm


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

bwtyer said:


> Do you read graphs? Here are free Disney graphs if you can
> get creative and make shaped pillow dolls or something. Good luck!
> http://www.breienmetplezier.nl/Breipatronen/disney.htm


These are wonderful graphs! Thanks for sharing this link!


----------



## OuiMerci (Aug 3, 2011)

Try this link to jtk designs on Ravelry - she has adorable knitting patterns - be sure to look at all of them for other amazing designs for babies:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/minnie-or-mickey-mouse-hat-and-booties-newborn


----------



## jive_princess (Jan 26, 2013)

Looking for a knitting pattern for a minnie mouse figure. Found kits online but rather expensive as i just want the pattern. Please can anyone help. My granddaughters room is all minnie mouse and i'd love to make her something different. Thanks


----------



## pamgillies1 (Aug 6, 2011)

I have a Mickey pattern that you could adapt by knitting a skirt and putting a bow in its hair.


----------



## nov2005 (Jan 22, 2013)

Hi ger here I started the thread I would love to see the mickey mouse pattern my 3 year old wants mickey now not minnie if it suits we could come to some arrangement Im new here I am from Ireland


----------



## jive_princess (Jan 26, 2013)

That would be great Pam. How will you send it please :-D


----------



## wquirke (Jan 3, 2013)

bwtyer said:


> Do you read graphs? Here are free Disney graphs if you can
> get creative and make shaped pillow dolls or something. Good luck!
> http://www.breienmetplezier.nl/Breipatronen/disney.htm


I wonder if anyone has copies of these Disney graphs, the above site is no longer accessable.


----------



## Hiyasmith (Mar 15, 2016)

Hi I'm new to this site I am also looking for a Mickey and Minnie knitting pattern that's not too complicated as Ive never knitting on 4 needles. Please help


----------



## gozolady (Jul 20, 2013)

http://trove.nla.gov.au/newspaper/article/51197011

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CUTE-DISNEY-MICKEY-MOUSE-KNITTING-PATTERN-DOLL-TOY-CHEAP-POST-/251753368061


----------



## harrisa (Feb 15, 2018)

Does anyone have a cuddles knitting pattern forvMicjey Mouse


----------



## chaulk (Jan 29, 2019)

can you tell me if there is a knitting pattern for minnie mouse if so can you tell me ware


----------



## knit4ES (Aug 24, 2015)

chaulk said:


> can you tell me if there is a knitting pattern for minnie mouse if so can you tell me ware


Answers on your topic recently https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-586410-1.html#13407931


----------



## leelo6570 (Jan 25, 2018)

I'm sorry to ask but do you still have the mickey mouse pattern trying to find a knitted one everywhere I look as discontinued


----------



## JulietteF50 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

